# Gordon Ramsay: F or C?



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

So, I am watching some of Gordon's vids on YT. He always gives the temp of the oven, but never says Celsius or Fahrenheit. Seeing as tho he is British, I am thinking the former, but would like to know for sure. As one ex., he is making a Smoky Pulled Pork:






- and says to put it in the oven 5.5 - 6 hrs @ 140. Anyone know if that's C or F?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

C

He means 275 degF or gas mark 1


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

riffwraith said:


> So, I am watching some of Gordon's vids on YT. He always gives the temp of the oven, but never says Celsius or Fahrenheit. Seeing as tho he is British, I am thinking the former, but would like to know for sure. As one ex., he is making a Smoky Pulled Pork:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's in Celsius. That's equivalent to just under 300 Fahrenheit (284 F to be precise).

Edit: What Brian said. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

What's a gas mark?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Koukouvagia said:


> What's a gas mark?


I suppose that means the numbers on the gas ovens? Mine is graduated in Farenheits but I remember when I was a kid the old oven was from 1 to 10. Recipes would tell you to "set the oven on 8."


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## girlcook (Jul 10, 2015)

*Why do all the Chefs I have worked with Hate Gordon Ramsay? Are their egos so big they cant admit hes a great Chef? Or is it just me that loves his style? *


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

girlcook said:


> *Why do all the Chefs I have worked with Hate Gordon Ramsay? Are their egos so big they cant admit hes a great Chef? Or is it just me that loves his style? *


Probably because he has made a career out of being a television villain chef. What is his personality really like? Who knows, but he seems to be a loving father. An older show called the Fword showed a much different side of him, he was fun and easy going and didn't scream at anyone. I've had no personal interaction with him so I can only tell you that when I dined at his restaurant Maze I had one of the best meals of my life. I've also tried and tested many of his recipes and have a few of his cookbooks. I've watched some of his shows but not the ones where he treats people like garbage. Masterchef is alright, but the Fword is my favorite, as well as the UK version of the show where he goes around helping restaurants climb out of bankruptcy.

Chefs have egos? You're kidding lol.


----------



## scott livesey (Jan 25, 2013)

smoky pulled pork from an oven?  I guess that is how it would be made "over there".  I prefer 5 or 6 hours in a hot smoker with red oak and hickory.  

On Gordon Ramsey:  I enjoyed the show Fword.  watch Kitchen Nightmares on Nflix when there is nothing else on.  I don't watch Master Chef or Hell's Kitchen, I like shows where the bully(played in these two shows by my Mr Ramsey) gets his proper reward before the show is over.   Mr. Ramsey has accomplished much, but at this point in his life, he is a TV Celeb and businessman, not a chef.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Scott Livesey said:


> smoky pulled pork from an oven? I guess that is how it would be made "over there". I prefer 5 or 6 hours in a hot smoker with red oak and hickory.
> 
> On Gordon Ramsey: I enjoyed the show Fword. watch Kitchen Nightmares on Nflix when there is nothing else on. I don't watch Master Chef or Hell's Kitchen, I like shows where the bully(played in these two shows by my Mr Ramsey) gets his proper reward before the show is over. Mr. Ramsey has accomplished much, but at this point in his life, he is a TV Celeb and businessman, not a chef.


We have a smoker and it does come out really well. But honestly I really prefer a long roast in the oven, without the smoke. You just can't beat the flavor and texture in my opinion. Pork butt is very forgiving, you can't go wrong no matter how you choose to cook it.


----------

